# A shrimp bowl.



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

So, I saw a bunch of these cool rustic looking bowls one time, and it was sand, a live plant, and some RCS. Unfiltered and I guess unheated.
Would you guys recommend something like this? I'd get something with a bigger footprint, obviously. It looked so cute and would be nice to have in the living room. 
The guy that made it seemed pretty experienced and said that he barely has to change the water at all, but I don't know.. How big would this have to be?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I considered doing that once, but the temperature in my house is just too variable for me to not have a heater.

I have a dedicated 3 gallon crystal red shrimp tank with live plants, a heater set to 20C and a sponge filter (though given the tiny bioload of the shrimp, I'm not sure it's doing anything).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know about how stable our living room is. Pretty stable as long as it's out of the sun. Here it says RCS can handle 65-80F..
http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/articles/Caring-for-Red-Cherry-Shrimp.php
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...7o7qnJ&sig=AHIEtbQ0D1HrCmRAy9KXpSW9h3gVb230Gw

That article also says unheated and they seem to have much success o-o


----------

